# Stainless Steel Tanks



## geocorn (Mar 16, 2008)

Started 3 Meglioli Barolo's in a 100 liter tank, yesterday and thought I would share the pictures.


Here we are putting the juice in the tank.









As you can see, we used our Super Jet Filter to transfer most of the juice. Helps to avoid spilling.








Speaking of spilling. Looks like a little got splilled into my glass!








Now the lid is held in place by the inflated rubber gasket.








Here is a better view of the airlock.








Day 2, before adding raisins.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 16, 2008)

After adding 3 pounds of raisins.






The juice tasted "jummy" and the smell was awesome. Only 731 days left until I can drink it.


----------



## swillologist (Mar 16, 2008)

It looks good George. It looks a lot like the basement of that guy I was telling you about. He has 2 or 3 of tanks in his basement.


----------



## Okie1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats a beautiful setup George. Thanks for sharing the pictures. And the 731 days... might be rushing things?


----------



## PigPen (Mar 16, 2008)

Dear Sana,
All I want for Xmas is...

<TABLE =maintable borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=2>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Item Number</TD>
<TD>8042</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Description</TD>
<TD>


100 Liter Variable Capacity w/ Accessories


20 inches wide, 24 inches tall


Tank comes with ½" chrome ball valve &amp; has 400 mm diameter &amp; is 1000 mm high.


</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Current Price</TD>
<TD>$399.99</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Status</TD>
<TD>Stocked</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Order</TD>
<TD>Order</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Picture</TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>








I am sending my letter to the norh pole tonight!!


----------



## Steve (Mar 16, 2008)

Do you leave it in the tank for bulk aging or do you transfer it to a carboy?


----------



## geocorn (Mar 16, 2008)

Joseph and I are going to split it into 3 batches to oak differently. So the answer is we will bulk age in glass carboys. Will have to find another kit for the ss tank. It was a great experience and the smell is starting to fill the Toy Store!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 17, 2008)

That's a really great color to the kits accentuated by the shiny stainless steel. You guys must be in heaven with all the toys around there, but sometimes it could be heck having them there, but not being able to use all of them!


What types of oaking are you two considering?


----------



## smurfe (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice, very nice. Keep that up and you are going to have to become licensed as a commercial winery.



You need a little countdown clock on the website till wine drinking time.


----------



## Steve (Mar 17, 2008)

Could you bulk age it in the tank if you wanted to?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2008)

Seeing as how you can drop the lid as close as you want to the wine you probably could but I wouldnt advise it as you probably cant tell if the inflatable flange was losing pressure and the lid slowly fell in over time or how close you really are to the wine to reduce headspace.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## geocorn (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, you can age in them and I have quite a number of customers that do. The pumps are most reliable about keeping the bladder full. I would suggest you check them once or twice a month.


Joseph and I decided to oak as follows:


Batch 1 - with the provided oak.
Batch 2 - with Hungarian heavy toast (similar to the old Italian method)
Batch 3 - with French heavy toast (similar to the new Italian method)


Forgot the camera at home so tomorrow will take a picture of all those bloated raisins floating on top.


By the way, it appear fermentation went 5 inches up the side of the tank.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 17, 2008)

Are you monitoring the temperatures? It would be interesting to see how much extra heat is generated over a single kit going.


I'm waiting to see what oak treatment is preferred- beut man 2 years to testing...... Don't know if I can wait that long!


----------



## pizz65 (Mar 17, 2008)

George has all the toys.. thats why hes the MAN


----------



## geocorn (Mar 17, 2008)

Never thought about testing the temps. Sorry, Richard.


BTW, I never SAID, that I would not tastes SAMPLES over the next 2 years.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats where a nice supply of 187/375 ml bottles come in handy. Samplers to try at different intervals to see how the wine is progressing without having to sacrifice a 750 ml bottle. Just make sure you are keeping them in the same location/enviroment as the rest of the wine to get a true test of how the wine is doing.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 18, 2008)

We have started to bottle 12 - 375 ml with each batch just for that purpose.


----------



## corn field (Mar 18, 2008)

I bottle some of every batch in 375 ml bottles for gifts and sampling


----------



## masta (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks great George and glad to see that fermenter getting some use!


----------



## PeterZ (Mar 19, 2008)

For the IM kit I have in secondary I am planning to use a case of beer bottles with crown caps and then put the rest in 750ml wine bottles.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2008)

George, did you say you started to bottle already, didnt you start this on 3/15/08?


----------



## JimCook (May 29, 2008)

George,


Do you have taste test comparisons between your different oaking methods on this wine yet?


- Jim


----------

